# horse wanted!



## bonnieanme4eva

do any of you know were i can get a reasonably cheap first horse suitible for a 50 50 share, that wouldnt mind staying indoors?oh and more than 14 hz.


----------



## blackdiamond

Some horses are cheap for a reason but due to this recession there are genuine horses being sold slightly cheaper.

First horses are usually confidence givers & are worth there weight in gold.

Why would you want to keep a horse indoors/stabled ??

Horses are much healthier being turned out not cooped up stabled, unless of course they were being box rested due to injury.

Your request sounds pretty strange.

Can you elaborate yourself a bit better ??

XxX


----------



## bonnieanme4eva

its because the only stable in my/our area, sadly, dose not have that much land,not enough for grazing but we do lead them to the grass and let them eat, and soak up the sun (if there is any).I agree that they should be turned out but the recession is the cause of the lack of land. Also there are 2 retired horses, one has a skin condition and the other is 36 (they cant go out)! besides none of them are under 15 years, and they all are aloud to wander in the VERY large school (with haynets of course).


----------



## blackdiamond

I'm sorry but if you don't have enough land for a horse then you shouldn't have a horse.
Recession has nothing to do with the lack of land.

How is the horse to get exercise ?? Walking along the grass verge is not good enough !

I'm sorry but is this a wind up ??

I am having your posts very peculiar.

XxX


----------



## bonnieanme4eva

the horses are run lunged and riden, they are healthy and happy, I dont own the stables I just care for the horses and ride, they had to sell land to keep horses, it is now surounded by a housing estate and they have managed to save one small pach, not big enough for proper turning out. they are happy being put on a lead rope and grazeing next to each other ,like I said i wish the land were still there, but to be honest my fave pony, bonnie is shy of other horses and with just being lunged, run and grazed by herself she is much happier
and less tense, she is a funny pony but she was a rescue pony and was in quarantine without her mother(mum died of starvation and other infections few hours after rescue) from when was very young. me and my freind want to get our own horse and we are looking into renting a field from near by(I didnt put that down because we have been given a maby from the owner) because some freinds that are putting up there horses there rent a field in the summer. ok.


----------



## blackdiamond

Like i have said ALL horses need turnout not just being lunged & rideen.
Being taken along a grass verge is not good enough.

Until you know whether you are actually going to rent a field i would put off getting a horse yet as them conditions you are not suitable for any horse.

XxX


----------



## bonnieanme4eva

ok, i'll look into it, um do you know what a good price for field rent is? I'm paying for the horse with the money left by my grandma and the house sale money, so limited suppli and I don't want to pay too much.


----------



## bonnieanme4eva

and its not a grass verge its a very small field like i said, not enough room for proper turn out. Grrrrr


----------



## bonnieanme4eva

"So that said, dont be afraid to post, even if not everyone agrees" quoted from clair7435 I just want my dream of having that stunning animal to look after, many others own horses without turn out an the recesion has ALOT to do with lack of land its this little thing that britten would crawl across hot coles on its belly for (figritively) it MONEY, and the horses owned by the people in trouble have to go somewhere, if without land. just, exept it its one of thoughs things that is debatable i dont agree or disagree with it, ask me what i think i'd probebly say they should still be wild. :arf:


----------



## blackdiamond

I have never known any horse to go without turnout due to the recession.

Tbh i think it's damn cruel to own horse & not give it 'proper' turnout.

Depending where in the country you are all depends on what field rentals are.
Will this field come with water ? Does it have a shelter ? Has it got good fencing ?
Fields depending on what is being offered can start as little as £15 per week upwards.

XxX


----------



## CAstbury

blackdiamond said:


> I have never known any horse to go without turnout due to the recession.
> 
> Tbh i think it's damn cruel to own horse & not give it 'proper' turnout.
> 
> Depending where in the country you are all depends on what field rentals are.
> Will this field come with water ? Does it have a shelter ? Has it got good fencing ?
> Fields depending on what is being offered can start as little as £15 per week upwards.
> 
> XxX


Couldnt agree more. Just because there is a recession on - cant you find somewhere with more suitable turnout to keep your horse?

The livery yard where I keep my horses - there is limited grazing but my horses go out on a hardcore compound with ad-lib hay when the fields are wet to ensure they can still get exercise. Horses are natural grazers and walk around alot during the course of the day - it is unfair to keep a horse in a stable unless it is for health reasons.

Has OP really thought this through? Horses take one hell of a lot of looking after


----------



## Guest

bonnieanme4eva said:


> do any of you know were i can get a reasonably cheap first horse suitible for a 50 50 share, that wouldnt mind staying indoors?oh and more than 14 hz.
> View attachment 60353


The only horse I can think of that stays indoors is a clothes horse!


----------



## bonnieanme4eva

ok thanx fortip with field renting, these are city horses, most city horses go without turn out like police horses in manchester, of course the queens horses get it, shes the queen! any way thats your veiw I do agree but we dont have much choice in the area we have massive school witch they are run in lunged, is it possible we could put ad-lib hay down in there for them dispite haveing a sand flooring in it?


----------



## CAstbury

Personally I wouldnt advise putting hay down on a sand floor in case they ingest the sand.

Whilst I appreciate that Police horses etc dont get 'proper' turnout - they do get sufficient exercise - are you sure your horse will get that? 

Good luck in your hunt - try horsemart or horsedeals websites - you may find something suitable there. 

I hope you have worked out how much this horse is going to cost you - cos trust me - they arent cheap!

Have fun :thumbup:


----------



## bonnieanme4eva

ok, I thought that would be case with sand, thanx tho the horses get run, lunged and socialized they very healthy its not a business its more family, its an old lady that owns it with her daughter the horses have been there years and its got this whole homely feel to it, its great. want cheapish one so that I would have longer with it you know, cause i've spent ages careing for the horses that are there. thanx


----------



## bonnieanme4eva

oh forgot to say we have enough to buy and keep for loooooooooong time.


----------



## CAstbury

Why does a horse being cheap mean it will be around longer?

Most 'cheap' horses have some problem - so be careful. Make sure you have any horse vetted or at very least checked out by someone independent - it is all too easy to see a horse and fall in love with it and miss something.

Whereabouts in the country are you?


----------



## bonnieanme4eva

I said cheapish because we will be able to pay livery for longer, I can go as high as £2700 can I get a good horse for that?:


----------



## CAstbury

In the current economic climate I cant see that you would have any problem getting a safe horse for that - depends what you want it for - if it is just for hacking out and having some fun with - yes no problem but if you are after a competition horse you will have difficulty.

Good luck - let us know what you end up with :thumbup:


----------



## Melx

I am sorry, but seeing this I feel I need to comment.
I have never heard of horses having to stay in because of the recession, and have never heared of someone running a yard with no grazing :confused1: Dont see the point in having stables if there is no grazing to be honest.

I feel I must agree with the other comments and if you cannot give your horse a good environment you shouldnt own one. Keeping a horse in can also lead to a lot of problems because there is not enough room for them to move properly and get muscle and you will also most likely get joint problems too! 
If you are going to buy a horse u need to know you have the money to keep it for life, not measure out the money you have left in a Will or a house sale ebcause this will never last. If for example your horse falls ill (which is more likely to happen if the horse is kept in 24/7 than if it was turned out to graze like it would naturally) and the vet bill cost what you had left for the livery, What would you do with the horse then?

I am sorry but I really dont understand what is going on here :confused1:


----------



## Starlight Express

Melx said:


> I am sorry, but seeing this I feel I need to comment.
> I have never heard of horses having to stay in because of the recession, and have never heared of someone running a yard with no grazing :confused1: Dont see the point in having stables if there is no grazing to be honest.
> 
> I feel I must agree with the other comments and if you cannot give your horse a good environment you shouldnt own one. Keeping a horse in can also lead to a lot of problems because there is not enough room for them to move properly and get muscle and you will also most likely get joint problems too!
> If you are going to buy a horse u need to know you have the money to keep it for life, not measure out the money you have left in a Will or a house sale ebcause this will never last. If for example your horse falls ill (which is more likely to happen if the horse is kept in 24/7 than if it was turned out to graze like it would naturally) and the vet bill cost what you had left for the livery, What would you do with the horse then?
> 
> I am sorry but I really dont understand what is going on here :confused1:


I agree. It is healthier for a horse to be turned out to graze, it's only natural for them. They need time turned away to unwind, stretch and socialise with other equines. Couping them up in four walls is terrible! You might think the horses there already are happy, but they are not really, they just don't know any different. You can't just ride a horse and put it away in a stable (garage) like a car! Horses are herd animals and require this turnout time to relax and be horses. Would you want to be stuck in a room all day and night, only getting out when someone brings you out? It would drive you mad! Well it gives the same ammount of mental stress to a horse. I can't urge you enough to get a field! Perhaps you should arrange everything first before looking for a horse of your own. Or don't get one, and get a field for the existing horses. Owning a horse bears a lot of responsibility, time and money. Are you ready to commit to that, because a horse can live a long life. Think about it!!!!


----------



## jenny22

just a thought on this re expenses as we have found out with our 20 year old she can no longer be insured for vet bills, just third party fire and theft so to speak and our laminitus bills 3 years ago nearly bankrupt us. so you can never tell or evaluate how much a horse is going to cost. at the mo ours are eating us out of home with hay although they have a 3 acre field and are out from 8.,30 in the morning to 5 at night, it is so cold there is nothing in the grass and they need hay even in the field we dont have a car cause its the car or the horses !!! and at £5 a bale and going up[ hay is getting very very dear. our supplier tells us that it can go to £7 a bale next winter. so think HARD they are not an acquisition they are a lifestyle and a financial drain. We have had our 20 year old 15 years now and she is very much part of the family but I think if I had known how costs were goiong to rise I would have been appalled. We are lucky we have a field with our house and a stable but having had them in livery for many years its an expense. On that note wouldnt be without them for the years of fun, love, trodden feet and all.

jenn


----------



## Melx

jenny22 said:


> just a thought on this re expenses as we have found out with our 20 year old she can no longer be insured for vet bills, just third party fire and theft so to speak and our laminitus bills 3 years ago nearly bankrupt us. so you can never tell or evaluate how much a horse is going to cost. at the mo ours are eating us out of home with hay although they have a 3 acre field and are out from 8.,30 in the morning to 5 at night, it is so cold there is nothing in the grass and they need hay even in the field we dont have a car cause its the car or the horses !!! and at £5 a bale and going up[ hay is getting very very dear. our supplier tells us that it can go to £7 a bale next winter. so think HARD they are not an acquisition they are a lifestyle and a financial drain. We have had our 20 year old 15 years now and she is very much part of the family but I think if I had known how costs were goiong to rise I would have been appalled. We are lucky we have a field with our house and a stable but having had them in livery for many years its an expense. On that note wouldnt be without them for the years of fun, love, trodden feet and all.
> 
> jenn


Jenn, I totally agree!! This winter has been a big struggle for every horse owner I know and it is only going to get worse. I have been getting by this winter, just, and am not looking forward to next year at all with costs rising!
But it is a choice all horse owners have to make: Can you afford it or cant u? I can but it means a lack in a social life and struggle to pay bills BUT all that said I love Star dearly and would never sell. I am the process of sending back my nice brand new car because having both is a sturggle and out of the two my choice is her evertytime!
You need to know you have money for vet bills should they occur, insurance (wont cover all vet bills and also would be a matyter of paying out the money to vet to be claimed back after all paper work completed in the event of an injury or illness) , farrier, vacs, wormers, mine also has shiatsu every other week and osteopath every 6 months to a year, and then dentist, and that isnt even mentioning feed, hay, straw, rugs, tack etc etc the list is never ending!!
A horse living out is also a hell of a lot cheaper than a horse living in. Not that I would EVER keep my horse in 24 hours a day but if I did I couldnt afford to keep her and I know that for a fact because my horse is in from 6pm to 7.45am and has 5 sections hay a night, 10 sections of hay is nearly a bale and if she was in day and night I would use 10 sections a day so roughly 70 sections a week so your looking at 28 bales of hay a month and if you pay what I do, £4.00 a bale, thats £112 a month just in hay at the miniumun too!
Think very carefully about your decision top buy a horse with limited funds. This isnt having a go at you or trying to change your mind but just advice from us who already own horses and know what the actual costs are like


----------



## blackdiamond

It's not the initial outlay of paying for the horse, thats the easy bit.
You then have insurance (excess will apply), vets bills, vaccines, teeth, farrier, wormers, tack, rugs, feed, livery etc etc to consider too.
Like Melx has pointed out the price of hay is going up all the time & horses can not go without.
I have my own land with shelter so i don't pay for livery but it is very expensive to keep a horse.

XxX


----------



## bonnieanme4eva

I decided to stay a third day at the stables an just watch(as well as do my chores) -ever since starting this thread I have thought alot an seen the stables in a new light, learning about monty roberts helped too-, during my brake I saw my fave pony make a dive for the grass after her time grazing time was done (cant blame her)so the guy leading shouted at her then smacked her with the lead rope, i didnt like it but you know it wasnt evil, but he wouldnt just leave her be, he hit her 3 more times and shoved her into her stable I wouldnt have noticed cause I'm soposed to be muking out, but I came early so I could look, and they got a new horse that is very young and is clearly bored yet gets told off and shouted at ALL the time

I'm not impressed.


----------



## celicababe1986

Hi I have just read this thread and want to tell you my experience.

When I first started out, I got a horse and stabled on the yard where I had my lessons, I thought the way this yard did things was the norm.....The horses were not turned out and only came out there stables when the owner came up to muck out/groom/ride etc and turned out in the sand school for half hour a day...My horse turned into a vicious horse, lunging out the door to bite, kicking, and on the times i took him out to lead he would bolt. when I rode it was like being on a wild horse~bolting, rearing, bucking!!

I came to a financial difficulty and found a half loan which meant I moved to their yard which meant turn out at 7am till whenever you brought them in!! within a week he was calmer, easy to ride, sooo much better to handle all round!! 

I learnt what my original yard did was wrong...and also against the law! 

I learnt the hard way, and he has since died, and boy do I feel guilty about that year of his life being locked up in one little room.

I now have a pony who lives out 24/7 and is the happiest little thing. I would never leave my pony, or any future horse, indoors again (unless vet required)

they need there space and time for themselves to be horses!! 

Please dont keep your future horse indoors>he will have alot of pent up energy and frustration leaving you with an unhappy, hard to handle horse!

The owner of my present yard told me that to own 4 horses you need at least 2 acres of land, and an acre for every horse after...so for ten horses you would need 8 acres at least. (please correct me if I am wrong, just what I have been told)

I wish you all the best in your horse search!!


----------



## Melx

Horses living indoors 24/7 is not a natural thing and I know for a fact if my horse was left like that she would be un manageable and an absolute nutter!
When you look closely and speak to others it isnt hard to see why peoples views are so strong on the subject, some people just dont care if there horses are happy or not!


----------



## maltesemoo

bonnieanme4eva said:


> I decided to stay a third day at the stables an just watch(as well as do my chores) -ever since starting this thread I have thought alot an seen the stables in a new light, learning about monty roberts helped too-, during my brake I saw my fave pony make a dive for the grass after her time grazing time was done (cant blame her)so the guy leading shouted at her then smacked her with the lead rope, i didnt like it but you know it wasnt evil, but he wouldnt just leave her be, he hit her 3 more times and shoved her into her stable I wouldnt have noticed cause I'm soposed to be muking out, but I came early so I could look, and they got a new horse that is very young and is clearly bored yet gets told off and shouted at ALL the time
> 
> I'm not impressed.


Sounds like you should keep well away IMO.


----------



## bonnieanme4eva

PHP:


[quote="Starlight Express, post: 2268189"]I agree. It is healthier for a horse to be turned out to graze, it's only natural for them. They need time turned away to unwind, stretch and socialise with other equines. Couping them up in four walls is terrible!:mad: You might think the horses there already are happy, but they are not really, they just don't know any different. You can't just ride a horse and put it away in a stable (garage) like a car! Horses are herd animals and require this turnout time to relax and be horses. Would you want to be stuck in a room all day and night, only getting out when someone brings you out? It would drive you mad! Well it gives the same ammount of mental stress to a horse. I can't urge you enough to get a field! Perhaps you should arrange everything first before looking for a horse of your own. Or don't get one, and get a field for the existing horses. Owning a horse bears a lot of responsibility, time and money. Are you ready to commit to that, because a horse can live a long life. Think about it!!!![/QUOTE]

i honestly cant agree more but i dont have much sayy in the matter, and it has been a couple of years since this thread was started and i have reacently taken up natural horsemanship, and they are impoving the current grazing witch was not good, so they will be getting some turn out, im currently loaning a horse, the stables and my situation has changed, for the better there is a horse i may be getting but she will go on working livery were she is curretly, not at the place that i go to mostly any way i hope that you will be pleased to here this.

xxx


----------



## bonnieanme4eva

PHP:


[quote="Melx, post: 2440693"]Horses living indoors 24/7 is not a natural thing and I know for a fact if my horse was left like that she would be un manageable and an absolute nutter!
When you look closely and speak to others it isnt hard to see why peoples views are so strong on the subject, some people just dont care if there horses are happy or not! :confused:[/QUOTE]

honestly? they could not care enough were i go, they do everything possible you only have to see how happy the horses are when handled by the owner to see that, like i have said they are fixing upp some old land at the back to make a 2 acre field the already have a 1 acre one, but they are extending it to make it bigger.
please dont suggest that they dont care


----------



## bonnieanme4eva

> blackdiamond said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the initial outlay of paying for the horse, thats the easy bit.
> You then have insurance (excess will apply), vets bills, vaccines, teeth, farrier, wormers, tack, rugs, feed, livery etc etc to consider too.
> Like Melx has pointed out the price of hay is going up all the time & horses can not go without.
> I have my own land with shelter so i don't pay for livery but it is very expensive to keep a horse.
> 
> XxX
Click to expand...

it has been a couple of years since this thread was started and i have reacently taken up natural horsemanship, and they are impoving the current grazing witch was not good, so they will be getting some turn out, im currently loaning a horse, the stables and my situation has changed, for the better there is a horse i may be getting but she will go on working livery were she is curretly, not at the place that i go to mostly any way i hope that you will be pleased to here this.

xxx


----------

